# Barking at night



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

We are still having a problem with barking at night (after bedtime) every night he starts barking about 15 mins after lights out. then he wakes up and starts barking about 3 am and then about 5 am.

We have tried not going to see him, leaving the radio on (classic fm, xfm, radio 4 - so a bit of range) 

Tried giving a kong toy with puppy paste and kibble in to keep him busy. 

It all started when he bad a bad tummy and before that he settled very well at night. I think hes just developed this as habbit now, and I really want to break the cycle before we all get sleep deprived!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Oh dear,not a problem ive had to deal with as our darlings are tucked up in bed with usas youve tried treats and radio,not sure what else to suggest,im sure others will have ideas,good luck.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

well before my BT was fully crate trained he used to howl after lights out,,,we used to put him in his crate and as soon as me and my OH went up stairs and turned the lights out he started to howl,,,we tried going in the room and firmly saying 'NO!' and he would go to sleep,,,but 10 mins after he would start again. So we tried leaving old clothes that we had worn in his crate and that never worked either,,,we were about to go as far as muzzleing him at night,,,but i wouldn't do it as he wouldn't be able to pant properly so i was at the end of my teather,,,then after 3 weeks of him doing this he just stopped honestly he just stopped doing it,,,i don't even know why he stopped or started doing it,,,but he is very well behaved at night now and just goes straight to sleep,,,so he could just grow out of it (if it is a habit),,,just like mine did

hope it worls out,,,


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

my puppy did this when we first brought her home for the first 5 days she barked nearly all night and with her being a dachshund they are renowned for there loud bark but we just ignored her then on the sixth night she was silent all night and from then on i guess she just realised no one was gonna come and gave up she also sleeps dowstairs in our kitchen in her crate but just hang in there the barking wont last long.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

He did bark when we first brought him home (november 07) but then he grew out of it in a few days and stopped now at 8 months he has started again, seems to be getting better when you engore it and don't go see him. But its hard when you wake up at 3am and then because your awake you need to loo, but you don't want to make noise and have him bark even more!


----------



## jackandsnoop (Jan 22, 2011)

I have two jack russels (boys) one who we've had since puppy who is 11 and a new to us dog who is 5 and from a rescue center.We have had the new dog for over a year now. They get on tremendously and the new dog has recovered from his health problems completely but is still an anxious dog. 

They sleep together at night in a crate as otherwise we found one or both of them were marking their territory and peeing or worse in the kitchen. Just recently the new dog has started whimpering (and if ignored barking loudly) several times in the night. I have been going down and letting them out for a pee and then they settle. But this is now happening four or times a night!

Does anyone have any ideas? We are getting desperate.


----------

